# AC Motor choices.



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi DIY'ers

I am currently developing a conversion for my vehicle in the UK; I am hoping to develop this (if it is successful) into a business of retrofitting new cars for resale. 

I have been making some choices in regards to battery cells and motors; I have decided to go with an AC motor for my vehicle. 

The main reason for this is they are much more "stupidproof" than DC motors, the concern with DC motors that I have is if the controller fails, or the load is removed then the motor will run at maximum. I know this can be mitigated by designs in the controller, but this is not 100% reliable and this could be open to litigation if I am using this for a company.

The other big reason is the ability for AC motors to run at much higher RPM, enabling a single gearing system (with reduction gears) to be used.

This is why I believe AC motors have been adopted by the OEM's

What current AC motors and Controllers are currently on the market? 

I have been looking around and the only ones I can see for the EV DIY community are the AC-50 kits with Curtis controller (which is too low KW output and low voltage).

I was looking on Alibaba and noticed some motors from Glelec (click Here)

I understand this motor is extremely heavy but has anyone used their VFD's?

I have been interested in the Scott Drive motor and inverter; my main concern is quantity. I know that ruckus is testing the motor and inverter; but is the inverter made by one guy or is it a business?

Has anyone worked with companies such as AC propulsion? I know they usually don't sell to DIY'ers but I wan to run this as a business asap; if it is quantity they want then I would be happy in the future (once I am set up to resell to the EV community).

This is the main problem I am having; there are either cr*p AC motors or too expensive, or OEM only or in limited quantity. 

Advice?

Thanks!

Leigh.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

The Wheego uses an HPEV motor and Curtis Controller. HPEV is working on a AC75.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

You should check out the "scott drive" thread for a LOT of info on BLDC motors currently available.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

Ampster said:


> The Wheego uses an HPEV motor and Curtis Controller. HPEV is working on a AC75.


These seem still underpowered for a single gear configuration; I am also uncertain about the Curtis controller; the low voltage design seems to keep the amps higher which concerns me due to waste heat and wear on the inverter.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

PThompson509 said:


> You should check out the "scott drive" thread for a LOT of info on BLDC motors currently available.


I do really like the spec, price and design of the BLDC motor and Scott Drive Inverter; I am concerned about the availability of these products as mentioned in my original post.

Leigh.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Availability,, well its not likely in your local supermarket. But even if the availabiliy is limited, who cares when its DIY? Most parts are Single source / supply. You're not planning to do a series production or are you?

If you value repeatability for you DIY project you'd be better of buying from manufacturers or resellers that are in direct contact with a certain manufacturer. If your going for the best deals available, don't worry about availability, available is available, even its 1 piece.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

That is what I was asking about in the first post; I was looking for AC motors and inverters that I could use for a potential business opportunity and a DIY build.

Leigh.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah, sorry - missed that bit. In this case, I suggest you deal directly with HPEVS and Netgain. Netgain is coming out with some AC motors very soon. As for the curtis controller, I'm not aware of any heavy limitations other than voltage.

A friend of mine has the AC50 in a direct drive connection - she's able to do 70 mph with no problem. Another friend of mine has the AC50 hooked up with a porsche 914 transmission, again no problem with acceleration or speed.

I don't have anything about the new netgain motors, as that was a single post from the EVCCON.

Cheers,
Peter



lnpurnell said:


> That is what I was asking about in the first post; I was looking for AC motors and inverters that I could use for a potential business opportunity and a DIY build.
> 
> Leigh.


----------



## Tyn245GL (Oct 12, 2009)

MES-DEA AC systems are a good choice I can say from my experience, from a technical and functional perspective.


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!

Leigh


----------

